# wozu ein Überlebensanzug?



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Mai 2001)

Hallo Freunde!
Ich möchte mal eine Frage in den Raum stellen und damit auch gleich mal eine Diskussion anheizen.
Es geht um die sogenannten Floating Anzüge oder Überlebensanzüge oder wie auch immer die heißen. Ich weiß ja aus einigen Beiträgen die wir hier im Board schon hatten das einige von Euch solch einen Anzug besitzen bzw. sich einen kaufen wollen. So ein Anzug alleine garantiert aber nicht das Überleben weil er nicht Ohnmachtsicher ist. Das ist aus den verschiedenen Beiträgen auch hervor gegangen. Es heißt man soll zu diesem Anzug noch eine Rettungsweste tragen.
So und nu kommen wir zum Punkt. Ich habe mir eine Automatische Rettungsweste zugelegt von Marinepool. Klasse Ding so nebenbei. In der Gebrauchsanleitung steht nun volgender Satz:
„Das tragen von schwerer Wetterschutzkleidung mit Auftrieb oder von Trockenanzügen kann die Funktion der Rettungsweste beeinträchtigen! Derartige Bekleidung kann das drehen in die Rückenlage verzögern oder sogar verhindern!“
So und nu kommt Ihr!
Was soll ich mit dem Anzug? Ohne Weste ist er nicht sicher und mit erst recht nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2001)

Es gibt zuerst mal einen grundlegenden Unterschied zwischen einem Sicherheits- oder Überlebensanzug und einem floating - Anzug.
Beim Floating besitzt der Anzug einfach eine gewisse Schwimmfähigkeit.
Überlebensanzüge müssen so konstruiert sein, daß sie auch ohnmachtssicher sind. 
Kosten dafür auch entsprechend mehr.
Lohnt scih nur wenn man wirklich oft während der kalten Jahreszeit mit dem Boot unterwegs ist und dabei auch weitab vom LAnd.
Für das was wir Angler an Nord- und Ostsee oder in Norwegen an Bedingungen haben, reicht normalerweise eine Schwimmweste aus.
MfG


----------



## Klausi2000 (7. Mai 2001)

Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher ... bei ca. 5°C Wassertemperatur (Durchschnitt in den Fjorden Norges...) , bist du ohne Schutz ca. 20 - 30 min aktionsfähig ... danach läßt alles ein wenig nach ... und spätestens nach 60min kannst du gar nix mehr machen ... Nun überleg ich mir, wie lange ich wohl brauche, wenn ich bei Wellengang, mittlerer Drift so 2-3 km vor der Küste oder mitten im Fjord kentere wie lange ich wohl brauch ...  ich glaube da reichen 20 - 30 min nicht ....Mein Angelkumpel hat so einen Floatinganzug ... und irgendwann ich auch ... Klausi

------------------
Wie alt sind eigentlich die Boardmember ?? 
Die Antwort unter:
 http://www.klausi2000.f2s.com/umfrage/ 
Benutzer: member / Passwd: member


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Mai 2001)

Ja Klausi das ist ja alles richtig aber was ist mit der Sicherheit? Der Anzug nutzt Dir doch nur so lange Du bei Bewußtsein bist.


----------



## Udo (7. Mai 2001)

Hallo Leute.
Ich habe einen solchen Anzug der bis ca. 100 kg. Tragfähigkeit besitzen soll. ( nicht selber getestet, Wasser zu kalt ) Er ist sehr Warm, 100% ig Wasserdicht, ( wird unter der Dusche gereinigt ) hat viele Taschen und ist angenehm zu tragen. Er ersetzt aber keine " Schwimmweste " Das Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis stimmt auch. Das waren die Punkte die mich dazu bewogen haben mir solch einen Anzug zuzulegen.

------------------
Petri Heil
    Udo


----------



## havkat (7. Mai 2001)

Moin, Moin!
In echten Überlebensanzügen ist gemütliches
Fischen kaum drin. Die Dinger sollen nämlich
nur eins: Schiffs und Ölplattformbesatzungen
im kalten Wasser am Leben erhalten. Haben ´n
bisschen was von Ritterrüstung und fangen so
bei DM 1000,-- an.
@Meeresangler_SN: Es gibt Auto-Westen die auch in schwerer Bootsbekleidung ohnmachtssicher sind. Haben sogenannte
"Offshore-Klassifizierung". Hab so´n Ding
von "Secumar". Wir haben vor ein paar Jahren
sechs Stück als Sammelbestellung gekauft.
Waren dann um einiges preiswerter.
Floating-Anzüge können ohne Schwimmweste
lebensgefährlich sein! Besonders die No-Name
Fabrikate aus Taka-Tuka Land. Unbedingt auf
e-Norm achten!






------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat


----------



## Ace (7. Mai 2001)

Hi Ihr!Also ich meine gelesen zu haben das ein sogenannter "Überlebensanzug" das optimum von allem ist und eine schwimmweste sozusagen integriert ist.
is ja eigentlich auch logisch sonst würde er nicht so heissen!(wenn mann nicht drinn überleben könnte)
PS: bin in Dänemark knapp an einer Strafe vorbeigerauscht weil ich in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn vergessen hatte die schwimmweste anzulegen!
hätte mich 1300 DKr gekostet!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hab aber Nette Wasserschutzpolizisten gehabt und keine Untermaßigen Dorsche im Boot(wie sonst alle) Ich glaub das hat sie Beeindruckt);i


------------------





 Petri Heil !!! Ace


----------



## MaikNorge (8. Mai 2001)

Hallo
Also es gibt einmal die Schwimmwesten("Schwimmflügel") und dann die Rettungswesten
wobei glaube ich nur die mit dem ce-Zeichen
ohnmachtsicher sind.
Bei  www.secumar.de 
steht,daß die ohnmachtsicheren Rettungswesten
mit 275 Newton Auftrieb auf jeden Fall auch für dicke saugfähige Sachen geeignet sind.
Und daß mit dem Schwimmen sollte man auch lassen,wenn es nicht ein kurzes Stück ist,weil man sonst noch mehr Energie abgibt und schneller auskühlt.Richtig wäre es mit Signalmitteln: Raketen,Lichtsignalen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




urz kurz kurz lang lang lang kurz kurz kurz,Knallsignalen,ner Fackel(rot),der Signalpfeife(ist an ner guten Rettungsweste dranne),Signalhorn(Dauerton),oranges Rauchsignal,Heben und Senken der Arme(langsam) oder einer Seenotfunkbake auf sich aufmerksam zu machen.Die Rettungswesten müssen je nach Hersteller aber so alle zwei
Jahre überprüft werden (vom Fachmann).Die Automatikwesten sollten einen Handauslöser haben und auch mit dem Mund aufgeblasen werden können.
Den einzigen Vorteil der floatings sehe ich  darin,daß die das Wasser vom Körper fern halten und Autrieb bieten,wenn man keine Rettungsweste hat.Na und bei schlechten Wetter sind die auch ok.
Gruß Maik


----------



## Seehund (8. Mai 2001)

Hallo, allen auf dieser Seite,hiermöchte ich nun auch mal meinen Komentar zu abgeben. Also was ein Floating-Anzug ist weiß ich im Moment nicht. 
Aber ein Überlebensanzug ist ganz bestimmt nicht was in dem man Sicherer zum Angeln rausfahren kann. Ein Überlebensanzug, das sagt auch der Name aus soll ein überleben im Wasser sichern. 
Ein Überlebensanzug läßt auch keine weitere Aktivitäten des Benutzers zu, sondern hält in in Rückenlage über Wasser. Selbst schwimmen wir hierin schon zu einer Tortur und´ist nur begrenzt möglich.Ich denke auch, eine solide Rettungsweste, wenn sie dann auch noch getragen wird, ist ein geeignetes Instrument, um ein gewissen Maß an Sicherheit beim Angeln auf See herzustellen.Ein Überlebensanzug soll einen Schiffbrüchigen bis zu seiner Rettung durch die Bergungsmannschaft über Wasser am Leben halten, selbst wenn er vor Erschöpfung einschlafen sollte oder ohnmächtig wird.Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven


------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
www.ms-seehund.de


----------



## havkat (8. Mai 2001)

Moin, Moin!
@ Uli_Raser,
Hast schon recht, "ein gutes Boot sinkt nicht". Es sei denn man gerät in schwere See, kann z.B. im Vestfjord innerhalb von
Minuten passieren (selbst erlebt), eine Quersee drückt Dein gutes Boot aus dem Ruder und Dein gutes Boot schlägt voll. Ganz absaufen wird Dein gutes Boot bestimmt nicht! Kannst dich dann ja dran festhalten.
P.S Um die Jahrhundertwende sind, während
der Lofotfischerei, bei zunächst bestem Wetter, mehrere Hundert Fischer innerhalb von
Minuten ertrunken. Und Nordlandboote sind 
keine "guten Boote", es sind die Besten!

------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Mai 2001)

Hallo Leute ich danke Euch allen für die Antworten aber das ist nicht das was ich bezweckt hatte. All diese Antworten hatten wir schon als es um solche Anzüge ging.
Ich wollte eigentlich wissen, was  soll ich mit einem Floatinganzug wenn er alleine nicht sicher ist aber in Kombination mit einer Rettungsweste auch nicht. Siehe Ausschnitt aus meiner Bedienungsanleitung.
Übrigens ist meine Weste Automatisch, mit Handauslöser und mit Mund aufzublasen. Und wenn sie dann aufgeblasen ist dann ist sie richtig groß.


----------



## havkat (10. Mai 2001)

Moin,Moin!
Also nochmal. Eine Rettungsweste mit ec-Norm
für Offshore-Einsatz (z.B Hochseesegeln) und
ein guter Floating-Anzug und man taucht nicht
in der jährlichen "Falck-Statistik" als ertrunkener Urlaubsangler auf.
Eine einfache Auto-Weste und schwere Wetter-
kleidung könnte fatal enden.
P.S. Die meisten ersoffenen Angler werden lt.
Statistik mit offener Hose geborgen. Also immer schön in den Eimer pinkeln und nie
aussenbords. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat


----------

